# Antifreeze Wand



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

I am sure many have probably done this, but I wanted to share a quick mod that I did to Camping World's antifreeze kit. The siphon hose is way too short, and won't remain in the bottom of the bottle since the hose tends to just roll up and start sucking air, even if the bottle is 3/4 full; I extended the hose another 4 ft and added a plastic wand (formally a faucet water line from a local hardware store) that can be dropped into the bottle and won't curl up for air during the winterizing.
Next year, I should be able to pull out the hose from the utilities access hole under the sofa, shove the wand in the antifreeze, switch over the valve at the water pump and turn the pump on! Hopefully no more running back and forth trying to keep the hose in the fluid during winterizing.!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Again - looks like you did have a hose with your pump..hmm...wonder why they didn't put one on the '09 250RS!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hi Again - looks like you did have a hose with your pump..hmm...wonder why they didn't put one on the '09 250RS!!


It is a winterizing kit (sounds like he got his from Camping World) add on and is not stock on any Outback or Sydney trailer.

I like the straight tube mod to keep it from curling up in the bottle. I will scrounge around and see what I can do to for something similar.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Hi Again - looks like you did have a hose with your pump..hmm...wonder why they didn't put one on the '09 250RS!!


*It is a winterizing kit* (sounds like he got his from Camping World) add on and is not stock on any Outback or Sydney trailer.

I like the straight tube mod to keep it from curling up in the bottle. I will scrounge around and see what I can do to for something similar.
[/quote]

Thanks Andy - the guy from CW didn't mention it as a kit - he was surprised it wasn't installed already.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I almost bought a winterizing kit this year, until someone posted a tip that I tried - and was amazed at how simple this was.

Remove the sprayer from the end of the flexible shower hose, then remove the hose from the tub spout. The threads on the sprayer hose are the same as the threads on the suction inlet of the pump. Screw the shower hose onto the suction inlet, then put the other end into the anti-freeze jug. Then turn on the pump.

It works like a champ! And no cost or kit to keep track of. (The hose on the suction side does not have to be tightened up too tight, as there is no pressure there. So no worries about wearing out threads, etc.)

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> I almost bought a winterizing kit this year, until someone posted a tip that I tried - and was amazed at how simple this was.
> 
> Remove the sprayer from the end of the flexible shower hose, then remove the hose from the tub spout. The threads on the sprayer hose are the same as the threads on the suction inlet of the pump. Screw the shower hose onto the suction inlet, then put the other end into the anti-freeze jug. Then turn on the pump.
> 
> ...


Double bonus is the shower hose is the first thing to be winterized!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I like that wand! Great addition.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I like that wand! Great addition.


Me too!! great idea. *did it fit in the standard winterizing kit hose?* in the picture the hose looks like a smaller dia. but then again its been a year since i have seen mine.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, it was a standard winterizing kit from Camping World for about 20 bucks, but the hose was way too short and annoying the way it curled up in the antifreeze jug. so I picked up two brass splices; one to extend the 2ft clear hose with one purchased at Lowe's. (now, about 5 ft.), and the other to add the wand to the end of the hose. The inside diameter of the "wand" was a little small, so getting the splice in there required drilling out the inside of the PVC tube a bit, but it finally fit! I did not put on any hose clamps, as the splices are fairly snug on the tubing. Also, there will never be any positive pressure on the hose. Anyway, I think it looks like a cleaner finished look without the clamps.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Bought one of the wands today. It pushed right on to the current winterizing kit hose - WORKED PERFECT!!!! 
Thanks for the great idea !
winterized the trailer plumbing in 15 minutes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a great idea for sure....


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Bought one of the wands today. It pushed right on to the current winterizing kit hose - WORKED PERFECT!!!!
> Thanks for the great idea !
> winterized the trailer plumbing in 15 minutes.


I'm glad to here it work out for you as well! I sure makes pulling antifreeze out of the container a lot easer!!


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> I almost bought a winterizing kit this year, until someone posted a tip that I tried - and was amazed at how simple this was.
> 
> Remove the sprayer from the end of the flexible shower hose, then remove the hose from the tub spout. The threads on the sprayer hose are the same as the threads on the suction inlet of the pump. Screw the shower hose onto the suction inlet, then put the other end into the anti-freeze jug. Then turn on the pump.
> 
> ...


After reading this post, this is what I did. I was finished in 10 minutes. Thanks to all!!!


----------

